# New Holland Workmaster 60 Controls



## JaceTX (Mar 27, 2016)

On the Bucket Control know their are 2 red buttons. Does anyone know what they are for? It's not in the manual. 
Thanks


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Not sure, unless I had a look, but the buttons are probably for high and low range on your transmission. That way you can change ranges with your thumb without moving your hand or taking your eye off of what you are doing.


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

I read about a Case IH tractor with red and black buttons on the control. The red button was for clutch disconnect, and the black button was for engaging the limited slip differential. I'm sure that you have pushed the red buttons ....what happened?


----------

